
AWS Lambda now supports C# - forrestbrazeal
https://twitter.com/AWSreInvent/status/804393341823565824
======
forrestbrazeal
I would love to know how this is implemented under the hood. .NET Core on
Linux? Or are they using Windows containers?

~~~
forrestbrazeal
Mystery solved: their just-updated docs indicate .NET Core.
[https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2016/12/aws-
lambd...](https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2016/12/aws-lambda-
supports-c-sharp)

------
jmnicolas
Interesting but only if it doesn't have starting delays like Java.

~~~
wjd2030
Lambda in general has starting delays for functions that havent been called in
a while. You can create a cloud watch trigger to trigger your code to simply
exit, poof, delay gone.

------
banana_giraffe
As someone that's been porting a bunch of C# utilities to Python for Lambda,
this is good news, and the timing is pretty nice too.

~~~
fgonzag
It's .NET core though, so you might be using quite a few classes that aren't
available yet on core (at least for my use cases)

